# couple little frogs



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

black tarapoto really cool!










female basti carrying two tads this pair is feeding 6 tads right now, thanks Brandon!!


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Those are AWESOME! That black tarapoto is amazing...thought it was a darklands pum until I read your caption. Love seeing tad carrying pics!


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice pics! Didn't know female pums did tad carrying.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

yep they sure do!!!!! here is a pic of the female dropping of a tad and the male is below the can.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

fleshfrombone said:


> Nice pics! Didn't know female pums did tad carrying.


Most, if not all, the Oophaga females do the carrying. It's opposite with other's like Ranitomeya and other Dendrobates (tincs, auratus, leucs...etc)


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Looks like you're right. I did some research, was about 90% sure it was the other way around. UGH! Wrench in the cogs of my mind! Just kidding I like learning new things. Thanks for the correction.



Arrynia said:


> Most, if not all, the Oophaga females do the carrying. It's opposite with other's like Ranitomeya and other Dendrobates (tincs, auratus, leucs...etc)


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow! Those are some cool frogs! The black tarapoto is unbelievable! Oh yeah, where did you get a white basti? I have been looking for those for quite some time now.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

You are welcome Gabe...I knew that you would take good care of those Basti's, just make sure when those tads turn into froglets that you send them my way. I really miss that pair..hands down I think thats the best pair i've seen.
B


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Hope you don't mind me posting this pic of your boy...


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Where are you guys getting those white bastis! I'm so jealous!


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

kingnicky101 said:


> Where are you guys getting those white bastis! I'm so jealous!


I got them from Sean Stewart about a year ago.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

escudo








standard highland lamasi

I have had this pair for a year now, no breeding that I know of. Any helpful hints? They are about ready for the floor.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that tarapoto is pretty sweet, it has a nice dark blue sheen in the pic!


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

beautiful frogs.. those white basti's are sweet.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

The Tarapato is interesting. You can make out the priminant dark dots on it, and even the orange, but it is as if a black film was laid over its body. Very cool.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nice frogs !

Love the white bastis


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

awesome frogs.

helpful hints.. send the lamasi my way  LOVE the standards. Unfortunately, I'm not experienced enough to give you a real answer there. let us know how that turns out.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

with standard lamasi they seem to need a minimum of a 10 degree drop in temp at night, that seems to be the key to get them to breed, but you also might wanna cycle them


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

vanzo








gaurmo








inter's








escudo








standard lamasi


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Sick frogs gabe, as always. I love the escudos and that intermedius picture is pretty funny.... "can I help you?"


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

solarte








basti








tarapota








c valley


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

varadero








Highlands








yuri








Rio Sallidio








Varadero

Couple new ones I got this year.


----------



## aurantiaca1 (Dec 13, 2010)

love these frogs!


----------



## NVfrogger (Apr 10, 2011)

very nice pics love the white basti's!!! and of course the escudo.


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

I want to come over to your house!


----------

